# Video Tutorial on repairing a Siemens (Porsche Design) coffee maker



## Dr944S2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

the video gives you a step by step tutorial, how to diagnose and how to repair a Siemens coffee maker in Porsche Design.






The video has a German soundtrack, but English subtitles are available. If you don't see them by default, watch the video directly at YouTube and press the subtitle buttom below the frame.

Enjoy it,

Jürgen


----------

